
A speedy, more secure way to view Microsoft Office files directly in Chrome - aritraghosh007
http://chrome.blogspot.ca/2013/04/a-speedy-more-secure-way-to-view.html
======
niggler
Shameless plug: I've been working on pure-JS parsers for XLS and XLSX files
(from old and newer versions of excel):

<http://niggler.github.io/js-xlsx/>

<http://niggler.github.io/js-xls/>

------
doki_pen
Why Mac, Windows and Chromebook, but not Linux? There must be some proprietary
code? I bet it won't run on an unlocked Chromebook either.

~~~
quasque
This surprised me too, as there is proprietary code but it's a Native Client
plugin, so in theory should run on Linux Chrome the same as Windows and Mac
Chrome.

------
staticfish
Glad Google chose not to go down the current gmail "force everyone through
Google Docs/Drive" route.

Why is this a Chromebook only extension?

~~~
andybak
> Why is this a Chromebook only extension?

It's not. It used to be but this extension works on Chrome Beta, on Windows or
Mac.

~~~
staticfish
I'm running the latest Chrome Beta channel on my mac, and the installation
button is disabled for me. Anyone care to host a crx?

~~~
quasque
Does this direct link work?
[https://clients2.google.com/service/update2/crx?response=red...](https://clients2.google.com/service/update2/crx?response=redirect&x=id%3Dgbkeegbaiigmenfmjfclcdgdpimamgkj%26lang%3Den-
US%26uc)

~~~
ninjakeyboard
Cannot add from hackernews.

~~~
quasque
If you download the crx, then manually drag it from your downloads folder to
the Extensions page, it should install.

------
guard-of-terra
Unzipping and parsing XML with javascript doesn't sound like a very hard task,
why isn't there a simple web-viewer?

~~~
wbkang
MSFT's web version of office (office.live.com) actually handles Word, Excel,
PowerPoint and OneNote in web browsers without any plugins. I am not sure why
Google had to write this.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Office Web actually handles the files server-side, as does Google's own
Docs/Drive. This is a purely client-side extension.

------
ninjakeyboard
Thanks for posting this - Preview is a pain for office documents.

